
Game of Thrones Curtain Raiser - dhilbarroshan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtLWyAbzjjY
======
dhilbarroshan
Some college kids from BITS Pilani university in India made this video which
was adapted from Game of Thrones opening sequence

------
such_a_casual
This is super cool. Thank you for sharing this.

